# Trinity Custom Triwatt LEad....



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, last weekend I picked up my new Trinity amps Triwatt kit ( www.trinityamps.com ) and just finished building it!

I am kit #1 builder, and I also got to test the manual/layout and schematic. Everything checks out OK after I managed to find a missing ground wire...

I cant wait to wring this one out. LAst weekend I got to hear a Toronto band playing at the Hollywood on the Queensway, and the lead guitarist was using the prototype Triwatt head. It was awesome!

I can say enough of Trinity amps, for there top notch amps and matching service. If you want to try a Canadian made, top quality amp check them out ( they sell completed amps as well as kits).

Here is my completed Triwatt, and the head cabinet I purchased from them as well (which is as nice or nicer than ANY high end cab I have seen).

AJC


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Purdy head enclosure. You gonna do some clips? Last time we talked about this guy the clips on the Trinity site weren't doing it any favours.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Purdy head enclosure. You gonna do some clips? Last time we talked about this guy the clips on the Trinity site weren't doing it any favours.


Yes but many more clips have been posted since then.

Also, I was down in Toronto last weekend (picking up a new 2x12 Trinity cabinet, my Triwatt kit and head cabinet) and saw the band Sibannac, who were playing a gig at Hollywood on the Queensway. Lawrence (the lead guitarist) was using the TRiwatt prototype with 6v6 power tubes (I put KT66's in mine).

Here is a youtube link to one of there songs. Lawrence is actually using one of my home made Tele's I brought down to show and tell, and playing through the Triwatt and a Trinity 2x12 cab (sorry, I dont remember what speakers but they might be G12H30's)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe9M-h8XJfA&feature=channel_page

Listen to him trading licks with the sax player... awesome!

AJC


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

That guy smokes for sure. And the sound is nice. But it's not...well...you know, it sounds like any other amp I've heard great players wail through. I'm still not hearing the special-ness of the amp. But that was a great video.

I'll check the Trinity site for updated clips...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice looking amp. Better looking tele! Man have you got talent!:bow:

So do you prefer the 18watt or the Triwatt now? Or is it the case that they are vastly different animals?

matt


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

iaresee said:


> That guy smokes for sure. And the sound is nice. But it's not...well...you know, it sounds like any other amp I've heard great players wail through. I'm still not hearing the special-ness of the amp. But that was a great video.
> 
> I'll check the Trinity site for updated clips...


Well, the only way you are going to find out then is to play one.

I have the sIII 18 watter, the original 15, the TC15 and the 5E3 deluxe, and now the Triwatt.

The triwatt is a completely different amp as are they all. Very bright, crystal clear and even with the OD turned up to a pretty crunchy tone, its still stays very clear and no mush.

I have only had mine working for a day, so I will need a lot more time on it to make up my mind.

However, at the gig I saw, nomatter what guitars Lawrence was playing (Gretsch Chet Atkins, SG, LP custom and my Tele) his tone cut through the rest of the band very well and was very pleasing to my ears.

Hey, I am just happy about my new amp and trying to share. 

Guys rave abut their Dr Z's. and Matchless' and /13's and so forth... I am just raving about what I think is an awesome amp.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Nice looking amp. Better looking tele! Man have you got talent!:bow:
> 
> So do you prefer the 18watt or the Triwatt now? Or is it the case that they are vastly different animals?
> 
> matt


My 18 is a great amp, but I have played the TC15 pretty much the most and use it for gigging as it (to me) has what I consider a great clean, and a great OD and also takes pedals very very well.

The Triwatt I think will give the TC15 a run for the money for sure though. Its got KT66s and is almost 2X the watage so I expect more clean headroom. Also, its just so frigging powerfull without getting mushy at all.

Like I said, give me a few weeks of playing on it, and I plan to gig it for a two night bar gig in two weekends. Then I can say better what I think of it VS the other stuff I have.

AJC


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice looking amp. I figured you would have built the cab with your excellent woodworking skills. Looking forward to hearing some good sound clips. I have the Trinity 18 and TC-15. LOVE a clean Strat through the 15 but I have to admit, I am an 18W junkie!


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

The clips live here.

http://www.trinityamps.com/TriwattSound.htm

This amp is not much like my 18 watt. The feel and broad sound are just a couple of the differnces. The 6V6's have a bit to do with that. Oh, and I know why Gilmour uses them. Big wide bandwidth kinda tone. Honest and full of mids. It is a great platform for pedals can you can get a good clean tone at a wide range of volumes. Then come the pedals.

I have been purposely trying to avoid that sort of thing but I can see that we need some Floyd like clips. I can tell you from experience that the Triwatt is really good at this. It is dynamic and won't squash things like echo repeats and the dynamics of distortion and other fx pedals. 18 watt amps set on the edge of distortion will just kill dynamics when pedals can kick in. Not the Triwatt.

For now enjoy these basic kick the tires type clips as a means to understand the astounding range of this amp.

BTW, Nice clean build Andrew.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

BTW, The numbers at the end of the file were where the knobs were set.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I second Andrew's comments & Tybone's also. I'm kit builder # 2 (AJC picked his his up while I was waiting for Canada post to deliver mine - unfair I say!  ).

I haven't had a chance to really wind it out yet, but it sounded great in my den when I was bench-testing it. It definately is a more "hi-fi" tone. Tons of gain with the OD kicked in. Hopefully I'll have time to open it up tonight.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I gigged my Triwatt this weekend - two night bar gig. Played it for 3 hours each night. Very punchy, very clear and cuts through anything! I had to turn it down to avoid overpowering the lead guitarist 

I was playing semi hollow with TV jones classics, a Tele and my Peavey HP special. Sounds just awesome with any guitar/pickup combo.

With the bright and normal (and mixed) inputs, you can dial in just the right amount of high end, and the OD is amazing.

Think the intro to pinball whizard, when the electric guitar comes in "da duh.... da duh..." 

PeoplE HAVE to check out this amp. Its just amazing, and you can build it yourself or get a ready to rock version - made right here in Canada!

This may replace my Trinity TC15 as my go to amp...

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I just wanted to dig up this thread - and add that I have gigged the Triwatt 6 times since I last posted. The amp is absolutely amazing!

The tone cuts through like no other, and I have been a super supporter of my Trinity TC15 (which I still love) for a number of years.

The Triwatt is one awesome amp. I wish more of you guys would give this thing a test drive and you would see what I am talking about.

Also, its dead quiet even with lots of gain dialed in. Standing in front of the amp/cabinet with my Tele its super quiet. My buddy who plays an Orange R50 head/cab was also gigging with his Tele this past weekend and I could stand the freaking NOISE every time we stopped playing. 

All the guys who are in love with the US made "booo teek" stuff like DRz, etc should really look at what we have available right here! Trinity amps people... they are awesome!

AJC


----------



## Thames (Oct 19, 2009)

Well... Im now the owner of of Triwatt prototype amp... kkjuw

Its a very nicely made amp. Dead quiet.
I really dig the tone controls.

Construction is #1. 
I put EL34s in mine for maximum clean power (45-50w).


Tech support is top-notch. I had some phone discussions with Stephen, very nice guy to deal with.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Can I ask for an effects loop for the TC-15 ?


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I was hoping to get a triwatt when he frist released them (was on the wait list but car troubles killed that) I would love to get one, or the new tramp when it comes out, but Need to sell my trinity deluxe first.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Thames said:


> I put EL34s in mine for maximum clean power (45-50w).


trhis was going to be my questions...i'd like a little more volume and bass in the signel...very nice amp...

and you have a beauty there...hold on to it tightly!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> trhis was going to be my questions...i'd like a little more volume and bass in the signel...very nice amp...
> 
> and you have a beauty there...hold on to it tightly!


I cant imagine needing more clean headroom than with the KT66's!

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet man..and love the HIWATT style box..


----------

